# Representing



## 2wheelie (Apr 8, 2007)

I've been riding my new Century Elite around for 2 weeks now and I must say it's awesome! 

I've noticed in these two weeks that most other riders are wearing jerseys with their bike brand name on them.

I'd personally like to have a MB/BD sponsor racing jersey. Anyone else interested and does anyone have contacts to have some made?

-B


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

2wheelie said:


> I've been riding my new Century Elite around for 2 weeks now and I must say it's awesome!
> 
> I've noticed in these two weeks that most other riders are wearing jerseys with their bike brand name on them.
> 
> ...


Just get a Fuji Jersey since all the BD bikes are exact copies:thumbsup:


----------

